# Getting Close! *Update - Not Good*



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

*Update - She's had one baby so far, and it was in the same shape as the ones from the last litter, upon finding it. Mangled... she looks as though she's not done though. I feel so bad. I've been checking every single hour, because I knew she was close, and it still happened. Looks like Ziggy will no longer be a breeder. 

Ziggy is due to give birth to her second litter any day now. For those who don't know, her first litter did not survive.

Is there anything I can do to hopefully prevent that from happening again? (She ate her first batch. :/)

And on a side note - what do you all use as a nesting area for your meece? I have given her an igloo (standard from the petstore) but as she's gotten close she as COMPLETELY burried it... in order to check it I have to totally unburry her nest, which I'm sure disturbs her. I don't want to keep annoying her, but I do want to be able to keep a close eye on her this time...

Ziggy


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

For me if a doe cannibalizes her 1st litter then I'll breed her again and hope it was just due to inexperience if it happens a 2nd time I cull them as breeders. I do it this way because even if I do get to the offspring and foster them successfully then I may still end up with babies who will grow to cannibalize their litters, It might be a slim chance but I don't feel it's one worth messing around with.

As far as nest I usually don't add anything other than their usually tubes or boxes and a lot of newspaper and tissues.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Stop digging her nest up.

I know you wanna keep a close eye on her, but to be honest what exactly are you gonna do if she does start eating them? nothing, yeah, its just going to happen whether you like it or not 

So if she buries herself, just leave it alone, and just listen out for squeaks of pinkies, if you hear some, leave it alone for 3-4 days, and then you may have a peak if you wish.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Velvet_Meece said:


> Stop digging her nest up.
> 
> I know you wanna keep a close eye on her, but to be honest what exactly are you gonna do if she does start eating them? nothing, yeah, its just going to happen whether you like it or not
> 
> So if she buries herself, just leave it alone, and just listen out for squeaks of pinkies, if you hear some, leave it alone for 3-4 days, and then you may have a peak if you wish.


I agree. The more you keep on checking up on her, the more chance of her getting stressed out. And if she's stressed, she may abandon or eat her litter- or have birthing difficulties.

I give them a cardboard box half full with safe bed (looks like shredded tissues, but is stronger). Every evening and morning I listen out for peeps. Once I know she has given birth, I leave the mother and babies alone for a few days (longer if it's a first time mother) then I do a head count. If mum's out and about after the litter has been born I look to see if she's ok, but I don't go out in search of her.


----------

